# LR/Blog now supports NextGEN gallery



## Tim Armes (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I thought that you may like to know that LR/Blog now supports uploading directly to NextGEN gallery (the WordPress plugin).

You can upload to both new galleries and existing galleries.  As usual, you can create a new post from within the plugin, and the templating system then allows you to refer to upload images and galleries by using "tokens" that get replace by the new gallery/image IDs as the post is created.

LR/Blog also allows you to reexport images on a gallery par gallery basis, updating older images automatically.

Tim


----------

